# Nervous Ranger



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

My V is extremely nervous when we go outside for walks. He is great when we go to the beach, but when we are out walking he gets so nervous at the slightest noises. Does anyone out there have this issue and is there anything that we could give him to calm him down? Thanks


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

adding a pic of my boy


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

our boy can get abit spooked out by certain things out on the walks, like people wearing red coats?? 
if there's been an occasion which I know he'll be anxious I give him some rescue remedy by bach. there's a pet version. normally about 30 minutes beforehand. might be worth a try?


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

by the way, he's a lovely looking boy!


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, How old is your beautiful pup? I have a 3 yr. old V, Cashew. He used to be nervous also (we called him Bambi)....when he was a pup. We started to take him EVERYWHERE, with us. He grew out of it. On walks if he got freaked, we would not react, just kept walking like nothing ever happened, when we walked about 5 more minutes we would stop & give him a treat, then kept walking. He was & is a very sensitive creature, sounds like your pup is also. There is also CBD oil for dogs. my friend gives his chololate lab, cbd oil almost everyday, & it has helped tremendously, he acts totally normal when he has had it.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, How old is your beautiful pup? I have a 3 yr. old V, Cashew. He used to be nervous also (we called him Bambi)....when he was a pup. We started to take him EVERYWHERE, with us. He grew out of it. On walks if he got freaked, we would not react, just kept walking like nothing ever happened, when we walked about 5 more minutes we would stop & give him a treat, then kept walking. He was & is a very sensitive creature, sounds like your pup is also. There is also CBD oil for dogs. my friend gives his chololate lab, cbd oil almost everyday, & it has helped tremendously, he acts totally normal when he has had it.


----------



## bb93444 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ranger will be 2 years in July. I do take him just about everywhere that I can and hope he does grow out of it like yours... I just wish it would happen already because I want people to see what a great dog he is. I am going to do some reading on both Rescue Remedy and this CBD oil you speak of. He is also experiencing some hair loss and skin issues that I think are tied to his nervousness...

For the Rescue Remedy, do you give this in food or water... how long does it last in water? I ask because I just can't make him drink water on demand, as much as I would like to.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, CBD/pot for Vizslas, what could go wrong?

Assuming he's been this way since birth, there are two causes. The first is a lack of socialization and the other is an innate anxiety disorder (treated first behaviorally and then with SSRI's, much safer with dogs than CBD).

You want to take him everywhere and offer mild support and encouragement, but don't cross the line and pamper him when he gets anxious. This will take a long time to work out, be patient and consistent.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

with the rescue remedy you can put it on his food or put the drops on a treat, ideally one that the remedy soaks into. they say give 4 drops but I do 6. give it to him about 30 minutes beforehand and again just before if you think you need to. no harm can be done as it's all natural. keep us updated on how he gets on.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

He is a handsome boy! My thought is *more* walks and exposure. I have a 450ac park next door where I let my dogs off leash and as I started doing it at 3-4 mos old she has never shown fear of anything she encounters (deer, turkey, geese, birds etc) except some larger dogs. 

I think as he has more relaxing times outdoors his natural drive to smell and enjoy his freedom will eventually overcome the anxiety you see. Lots,of nice *calm* walks outdoors where you are *both* enjoying yourselves IMO!


----------

